# More BLUE STAR'S..........



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey einspanner,

You kept that quiet!!!!!!!!

Welldone, I think you'll make a great Mod, you just joined a great 'gang'. 

Don't be shy in using your 'Free Flights Quota' on Calum's Jet, should help get you to those NAVDHA training weekends without 'too' much trouble!!!!! 

Good Luck

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I missed that - well done einspanner - have to agree with hobbsy1010 - great choice-

Also another moderator with a wire-haired Vizsla, things are really looking up on the forum!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, thanks guys! My first suggestion as moderator was to add a helicopter to the forum fleet. Should help me get to some of those more remote places. 

I'm just happy to help. Without this forum I'm not sure if I'd have my little bearded lady and the smiles she gives me are worth every little bit I can give back.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent! 

Happy trails einspanner. Always enjoy your posts. Now spammers are really worried with the addition of Texas Red and Einspanner. They had a hard time before. Now, lights out! They'll be like planted pheasants.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ha ha, I like the helicopter addition, I think Calum should add some health insurance, I've got my right ring finger in a splint after breaking it over the weekend.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ouch! how'd you manage that one?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> ouch! how'd you manage that one?


There's a great joke there........... 

But I don't want to be the first to be 'Multi Moderated'!!!!! ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How DID you manage to get that "boo boo" on your right ring finger, harrigab??  As they say in dog obedience school, HEAL!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it was our shoot dinner on saturday night, a very late and boozey affair :, got home and trapped my finger between the garden gate and post,,,strangely enough I didn't feel it till the morning lol!


----------

